# liquid Nolva shipping



## cflores22290 (May 16, 2011)

is it possible to get shipped to an APO AE address? it the package usually discreet? Does it come cold? i wanna get some sent to me in afghanistan


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 17, 2011)

yeah its usually discreet but nolva doesnt have to be in a cold pack.. i dont know about the address but i think it should make it through customs..alot guys on here buy gear that makes it through so i dont see why the nolva wouldnt...im not experienced with getting packages from overseas so hopefully someone with some more info on this will chime in..sorry i couldnt help more.


----------



## cflores22290 (May 17, 2011)

thx u for the help tho, much appreciated


----------



## cflores22290 (May 17, 2011)

Another question i was gonna have my GF send it to me USPS!!! but on the box u have to list each item!!! wtf should i have her list it as?


----------



## faon (May 18, 2011)

We had guys getting test in iraq, itll be fine


----------

